# How to level a Grizzly G0602



## nazca (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi I just rec'd my Grizzly G0602 and I only see one bolt hole on each end to secure it to the stand.  How do you level it?


----------



## xalky (Nov 3, 2013)

[



nazca said:


> Hi I just rec'd my Grizzly G0602 and I only see one bolt hole on each end to secure it to the stand.  How do you level it?


You level the bottom of the stand after the lathe is bolted up. Shim or jack between the floor and stand.


----------



## nazca (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.Sorry for the delay I was away from my computer


----------

